# Optimisation PowerMacintosh G3 Desktop



## sawyer96 (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour! Pour commencer, c'est mon premier message sur ce forum et j'espère m'y trouver à mon aise...
Alors voila mon premier "problème", j'ai un vieux PowerMac G3 Desktop et j'aimerais l'optimiser au maximum, plus de RAM, carte graphique... Pour l'instant j'ai : 

-256 Mio + 64 Mio de RAM
-ATI Mach64 3DUPro 2 Mo VRAM
-Un disque dur 6 Gb IDE
-Pas de Zip il est mort  
-Mac OS 9 et je veux rester sur Mac OS 9

Voila, j'espère que je me suis bien exprimé, si quelqu'un saurait... Merci de vos futures réponses!


----------



## Invité (11 Décembre 2007)

Pour la Ram, c'est pas mal pour 9. Encore que si tu trouve une autre barrette de 256 pour changer la 64, ça sera encore mieux.
Il faudrait bien sûr une autre carte graphique. 2Mo, c'est vraiment très, très faible. Fais des recherche pour carte Pci pour Mac. 8Mo mini.
Un autre disque dur en 7200t/m avec une bonne capacité, complétera tout ça.


----------



## sawyer96 (12 Décembre 2007)

Ok merci! Mais comment je rajoute de la VRAM sur mon Mac, le processeur graphique semble soudé a ma carte mère et je ne vois pas de slot apparent. Je ne connait pas vraiment alors si quelqu'un pourait m'aider...


----------



## Invité (12 Décembre 2007)

Comme je disais, avec une carte PCI.
Normalement, tu as 3 slots Pci sur un beige. Tiens, regarde là, tu en trouve même une neuve !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2007)

Tu pourrais aussi remplacer le lecteur de CD par un graveur, si je me souviens bien, il était aussi en IDE sur les beiges, ça doit se trouver d'occase pour une dizaine d'&#8364; (un graveur de DVD double couche de marque neuf se trouve pour 35 &#8364. Pour le Zip, si ça t'intéresse, j'en ai un SCSI externe à donner (en plus, tu es sur Paris, donc possible de te le remettre en main propre, même pas de frais d'envoi).


----------



## ROB 59 (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour
Le G3 beige dispose de 3 slots pour la ram.
De memoire il me semble qu'il dispose aussi d'un connecteur SCSi interne.


----------



## ROB 59 (13 Décembre 2007)

Rebonjour
Le connecteur d'extension de la VRAM ce trouve a cote des slots de la RAM 
a droite vue de dessus.
Entre les deux;il y a le connecteur pour la ROM.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Décembre 2007)

Oui, bah... J'ai augmenté cette vram sur mon G3 desktop (+4Mo pour en obtenir 6 au final). Ca ne sert pas à grand-chose...

Mon conseil : 
1- Changer de processeur. Un G3 400 MHz ne coûte plus rien.
2- Dégotter une carte 3dfx Voodoo3 16Mo de Vram (ou mieux).
3- Rajouter un second écran.

Moi, c'est ce que j'ai fait sur le mien, et pour les softs Os9 (essentiellement des jeux de l'époque*), c'est très bien.

* Tomb raider 1,2,3 - PodRacer - Rune - Driver - UT99 - RedFaction (non, pas lui  : trop de bugs graphiques  mais je l'ai fini quand-même ! ) et plein d'autres...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu pourrais aussi remplacer le lecteur de CD par un graveur, si je me souviens bien, il était aussi en IDE sur les beiges, ça doit se trouver d'occase pour une dizaine d' (un graveur de DVD double couche de marque neuf se trouve pour 35 ). Pour le Zip, si ça t'intéresse, j'en ai un SCSI externe à donner (en plus, tu es sur Paris, donc possible de te le remettre en main propre, même pas de frais d'envoi).



Ca dépend. Sur les premiers modèles, le contrôleur IDE ne supportait pas le master/slave et seul le disque dur était dans ce format.


----------



## sawyer96 (13 Décembre 2007)

AH Merci  , j'ai bien fait d'avoir quitter ce forum de jeuxvideo.com pour venir ici... Ce sont toutes les réponses que je cherchai...

Pascal 77> C'est très gentil de ta part mais mon SCSI est deja occupé, merci quand même...


----------



## sawyer96 (13 Décembre 2007)

Merci ROB 59, mais quel genre de VRAM, il y a une VRAM spécifique ou elle est universelle?


----------



## inkclub (13 Décembre 2007)

Investir dans une carte pci usb2, ou une USB 2 / Firewire, ça pourra te servir


----------



## sawyer96 (13 Décembre 2007)

J'ai deja une carte PCI USB (2? je sais pas tiens...), mais apparemment OS 9 ne la reconnaît pas, quand je mais une clé, il n'y a rien qui monte...


----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2007)

sawyer96 a dit:


> J'ai deja une carte PCI USB (2? je sais pas tiens...), mais apparemment OS 9 ne la reconnaît pas, quand je mais une clé, il n'y a rien qui monte...


C''est certainement une Pci/Usb2 alors.
En règle générale quand les cartes Pci/Usb fonctionnent (j'en ai deux, comme papa) ça passe en Usb1, mais rarement en Usb2 (que l'Os9, ne gère pas, je crois).
J'insiste un peu, mais pour ce genre d'ordi, une carte video/Pci et un disque à 7200t/m ça change pas mal. 
L'idéal bien sûr, c'est de faire ça plus une upgrade en G3 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2007)

inkclub a dit:


> Investir dans une carte pci usb2, ou une USB 2 / Firewire, ça pourra te servir



Là, ça n'est pas un investissement que tu proposes, mais un gaspillage, vu qu'OS 9 ne gère pas l'USB2 et ne gère je crois, le Firewire que s'il est natif, pas en carte PCI (en tout cas, pas en PCMCIA)


----------



## ROB 59 (15 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour Sawyer 96

Module SO-DIMM SGRAM de 2 ou 4 MO
64 bits,144 broches
cycle de 100 Mhz/10 ns ou plus rapide


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2007)

Au fait, pour fonctionner, une carte USB PCI a besoin que tu installes ça !


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2007)

Oui, je confirme 
J'ai une carte usb dedans mon G3 beige desktop et ces extensions aussi (je suis en 8.6)

En fait, je confirme surtout qu'avec une autre carte qui faisait Firewire en sus, j'ai jamais réussi à activer ce dernier (sur un 9600 upgradé G3 sous 9.1 - si je me souviens bien).


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> En fait, je confirme surtout qu'avec une autre carte qui faisait Firewire en sus, j'ai jamais réussi à activer ce dernier (sur un 9600 upgradé G3 sous 9.1 - si je me souviens bien).



Cette expérience rejoint la mienne, sur mon WallStreet, ma PCCard Firewire fonctionne impec sous OS X, mais impossible de l'utiliser sous OS 9.2 !


----------



## sawyer96 (16 Décembre 2007)

Merci Beaucoup à tous, une dernière chose : quel type de RAM me faut-il pour atteindre 3x256 Mo?

Au cas ou : j'ai la version 300Mhz de mon mac.


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2007)




----------



## claude72 (16 Décembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ca dépend. Sur les premiers modèles, le contrôleur IDE ne supportait pas le master/slave et seul le disque dur était dans ce format.


Tu es bien sûr pour le lecteur CD ??? il me semble bien qu'il a toujours été en IDE (comme le disque-dur) sur les G3 beige, même les Rev1...





> quel type de RAM me faut-il pour atteindre 3x256 Mo?


De la RAM pour G3 beige achetée chez un revendeur Apple ou un spécialiste Apple (MacWay par exemple)...

(les Mac sont un peu chatouilleux sur la qualité des barrettes de RAM, et en plus sur ces modèles il y a des contraintes de tailles de puces mémoire... donc je ne te conseilles pas d'essayer d'acheter de la SDRAM de PC chez un revendeur de PC... ou alors prévoie un échange possible, plusieurs aller-retour... et un remboursement au final !!!)


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2007)

Comme le fait remarquer *claude72 *qui est une bible, il n'est pas toujours facile de trouver  les bonnes barrettes.
Un lien si tu veux (boite très sérieuse, jamais eu d'ennuis) et avec la parité $/ les tarifs sont très raisonnables.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Décembre 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Tu es bien sûr pour le lecteur CD ??? il me semble bien qu'il a toujours été en IDE (comme le disque-dur) sur les G3 beige, même les Rev1...



Je viens de vérifier, et tu as raison.
ATA0 pour le disque et ATA1 pour le CD


----------



## claude72 (17 Décembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Comme le fait remarquer *claude72 *qui est une bible, il n'est pas toujours facile de trouver  les bonnes barrettes.


Une bible, quand même pas...

... mais je me suis déjà fait avoir avec des SDRAM de PC qui m'ont valu 3 aller-retour chez un marchand de PC pour finir avec un remboursement... (et pourtant c'était sur un iMac G3, qui est beaucoup moins exigeant sur la RAM que le G3 beige !)





> ATA0 pour le disque et ATA1 pour le CD


OK, on est bien d'accord : il y a 2 contrôleurs IDE, qui acceptent chacun seulement un périphérique sur le Rev1, et deux périphériques sur les Rev2 et 3...

... bien que les Rev2 et 3 n'aient qu'une seule prise pour un seul périphérique sur la nappe du disque-dur (mais en fait il suffit de changer la nappe du disque-dur pour une nappe à 3 prises et il devient alors possible de brancher un 2e périphérique dessus)...

... en revanche, ils ont bien 2 prises sur la nappe du lecteur CD pour ajouter un 2e périphérique, dont le Zip optionnel.


(accessoirement, la limitation à 1 périphérique par contrôleur sur les Rev1 est uniquement due à la ROM, et donc il suffit de changer la ROM Rev1 pour une ROM Rev2 (ou 3) et les nappes pour pouvoir brancher 2 périphériques par contrôleur)


----------



## Invité (17 Décembre 2007)

Mésaventure identique avec des Imacs G3 aussi.
J'ai trouvé ce qu'il fallait (pas trop cher) comme pour beaucoup de mes ordis à l'adresse que je donnais plus haut.


----------



## sawyer96 (18 Décembre 2007)

Et bien j'ai fait un peu le tri dans toutes vos réponses et j'ai trouvé ça : 

Carte graphique : Voodoo .
ou VRAM en + : Ciao ; MacSales .

RAM : MacSales ; MacWay .

Disque Dur : MacWay


----------



## Invité (18 Décembre 2007)

sawyer96 a dit:


> Et bien j'ai fait un peu le tri dans toutes vos réponses et j'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> Carte graphique : Voodoo .



T'es sûr que c'est une carte Mac, ou alors il faut aussi un PC pour la flasher. Vérifie chez Macbi.




sawyer96 a dit:


> ou VRAM en + : Ciao ; MacSales .



Je te conseille bien sur OWC pour être sûr de la compatibilité.



sawyer96 a dit:


> RAM : MacSales ; MacWay .
> 
> Disque Dur : MacWay



Jamais aucun problèmes ni avec Macway, ni OWC.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Décembre 2007)

Pas grave pour la voodoo3 2000, on peut la flasher (je l'ai fait) avec un mac et j'ai les fichiers pour cette carte (mais pas pour les autres 3dfx).
Je me ferais un plaisir de les rechercher dans mes archives si tu veux 

Edit : je ne me serais pas permis de conseiller une carte nécessitant un pc pour fonctionner sur un mac


----------



## sawyer96 (27 Décembre 2007)

Ca veut dire quoi Flasher? Les fichiers dont tu parles ce sont les drivers?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2007)

sawyer96 a dit:


> Ca veut dire quoi Flasher? Les fichiers dont tu parles ce sont les drivers?



Non, il s'agit de mettre à jour ou de remplacer le "programme interne", aussi appelé "firmware" de la carte, qui est inscrit dans une eprom (une "puce réinscriptible" en quelque sorte, les eprom sont à la mémoire ce que les CD ou DVD RW sont aux disques).


----------



## sawyer96 (27 Décembre 2007)

Ah ok merci, mais si je prends la carte Voodoo, et que je l'installe j'aurai rien d'autre à faire de spécial?


----------



## guytantakul (27 Décembre 2007)

Ben il y a quelques extensions à mettre en plus dans le dossier système pour avoir l'accélération 3D et roule !


----------



## sawyer96 (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour... Voila, je me demandais si il y avait une "Firmware Update" a faire au cas où. Car c'est un mac que quelqu'un m'a donné et il avait tenté beaucoup de mise à jour et maintenant je ne peux pas installer OS X 10.2, en gros je voudrais un firmware tout propre, tout beau, tout neuf.

Merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2008)

sawyer96 a dit:


> Bonjour... Voila, je me demandais si il y avait une "Firmware Update" a faire au cas où. Car c'est un mac que quelqu'un m'a donné et il avait tenté beaucoup de mise à jour et maintenant je ne peux pas installer OS X 10.2, en gros je voudrais un firmware tout propre, tout beau, tout neuf.
> 
> Merci!



Le firmware des G3 "beiges" est en Rom, il ne peut donc pas être flashé, contrairement à celui des machines G3 plus récentes. Par ailleurs, il semble bien qu'en dehors du problème des 8 premiers Go du disque dur, il y ait certains G3 beiges totalement réfractaires à Mac OS X, le "desktop 266 Mhz" d'un de mes amis a toujours refusé de faire tourner Jaguar, et ce malgré nombre de tentatives (d'abord lui, puis moi).


----------



## claude72 (9 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, il semble bien qu'en dehors du problème des 8 premiers Go du disque dur, il y ait certains G3 beiges totalement réfractaires à Mac OS X, le "desktop 266 Mhz" d'un de mes amis a toujours refusé de faire tourner Jaguar, et ce malgré nombre de tentatives (d'abord lui, puis moi).


J'ai eu le cas sur un G3 beige qui n'a jamais voulu démarrer sur le CD... alors j'ai laissé tombé...

... mais j'ai appris ensuite que pour démarrer sur le CD d'OS X avec un G3 beige, *il faut que le lecteur CD soit en maître*... ce qui est le cas normalement sur les G3 beige, *sauf pour ceux qui ont un lecteur Zip d'origine, qui ont le Zip en maître et donc le lecteur CD en esclave*, puisque quand il y a deux périphériques branchés sur une nappe IDE il est recommandé de mettre en maître le périphérique branché sur la prise du bout de la nappe, et le périphérique branché sur la prise intermédiaire de la nappe en esclave... et le mien réfractaire avait un Zip, donc c'était normal...

... alors, la question qui s'impose, le G3 de ton ami avait-il un Zip ?
et si il n'en avait pas, le lecteur CD était-il bien en position maître ?
(avec par exemple un 2e disque-dur ajouté sur le canal du lecteur CD, auquel cas ce disque-dur aurait été en maître et le lecteur CD passé en esclave ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> J'ai eu le cas sur un G3 beige qui n'a jamais voulu démarrer sur le CD... alors j'ai laissé tombé...
> 
> ... mais j'ai appris ensuite que pour démarrer sur le CD d'OS X avec un G3 beige, *il faut que le lecteur CD soit en maître*... ce qui est le cas normalement sur les G3 beige, *sauf pour ceux qui ont un lecteur Zip d'origine, qui ont le Zip en maître et donc le lecteur CD en esclave*, puisque quand il y a deux périphériques branchés sur une nappe IDE il est recommandé de mettre en maître le périphérique branché sur la prise du bout de la nappe, et le périphérique branché sur la prise intermédiaire de la nappe en esclave... et le mien réfractaire avait un Zip, donc c'était normal...
> 
> ...


----------



## sawyer96 (10 Janvier 2008)

Ah OK Merci Claude72, on m'a passé le Mac avec le Zip et la Disquette morts tout les 2, quand j'ai démonté le mac pour les enlever, j'ai remarquer que le CD était branché sur la fiche intermédiaire et non au bout de la nappe, ce qui m'a paru normal, je ne savais pas que ça avait une influence... 

Je vais essayer tout de suite!... Mais pourtant j'arrive quand même à démarrer sur le CD d'OS 9, par contre je n'arrive pas sur le OS X 10.2...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2008)

Ce qui a une influence, ça n'est pas la position sur la nappe (le Mac ne gère pas le mode "cable select"), mais celle du cavalier su le lecteur de CD, il faut le mettre sur la position "MA" alors que la, il doit être sur "SL" !


----------



## claude72 (11 Janvier 2008)

sawyer96 a dit:


> j'ai remarquer que le CD était branché sur la fiche intermédiaire et non au bout de la nappe


Oui, il me semble que sur tous les G3 beige que j'ai connu, le lecteur CD est sur la prise au milieu de la nappe :
- soit avec le lecteur CD en maître, et une prise laissée libre au bout de la nappe,
- soit avec le lecteur CD en esclave, et un Zip en maître sur la prise au bout de la nappe.


Effectivement, comme le dit *Pascal 77* le Mac n'utilise pas le "Cable Select", donc la position des périphériques sur la nappe n'a théoriquement pas d'importance...

... mais j'ai lu quelquepart (je ne sais plus où), que quand 2 périphériques sont branchés sur la nappe, il est préférable de mettre le maître au bout et l'esclave sur la prise intermédiaire... mais je ne sais pas si c'est vrai ou pas ??? ou si c'est un bruit de couloir sans fondement ??? ou une croyance erronée mal fondée sur une confusion avec le mode "Cable Select" ???
(dans le doute, je respecte cette configuration, et donc je mets le maître au bout...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> ... mais j'ai lu quelquepart (je ne sais plus où), que quand 2 périphériques sont branchés sur la nappe, il est préférable de mettre le maître au bout et l'esclave sur la prise intermédiaire... mais je ne sais pas si c'est vrai ou pas ??? ou si c'est un bruit de couloir sans fondement ??? ou une croyance erronée mal fondée sur une confusion avec le mode "Cable Select" ???



C'est sans doute ta dernière hypothèse la bonne, car, en attendant d'avoir acheté une carte IDE pour mon PM G4, j'utilise l'emplacement du ZIP pour installer mon troisième disque dur à l'intérieur, sur le contrôleur du lecteur optique. Bien entendu, le disque dur est en maître, et le graveur de DVD en esclave, mais leur disposition à l'intérieur m'oblige à mettre le disque dur sur la prise intermédiaire de la nappe, et le graveur sur celle de l'extrémité. Eh bien ça fonctionne parfaitement, et j'ai même pu mettre ce disque en RAID avec un des deux autres (pour avoir un volume "logique" dont la capacité correspond à la somme de celle des deux disques), et ce, malgré la différence de performance (le bus du ZIP et du lecteur optique est un ATA33, alors que celui des deux autres disques est un ATA66).

A noter aussi que le mode "câble select" utilise une nappe spécifique, dont un des fils est coupé entre les deux connecteurs.


----------



## sawyer96 (14 Janvier 2008)

On m'a parlé du fait qu'il était nécessaire de créer une partition pour le Swap, comment ça marche? je ne dois pas juste la créer je pense?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2008)

sawyer96 a dit:


> On m'a parlé du fait qu'il était nécessaire de créer une partition pour le Swap, comment ça marche? je ne dois pas juste la créer je pense?
> 
> Merci



Ça n'était utile que pour X 10.0.x et X 10.1.x, depuis la 10.2 ça ne l'est plus !


----------



## sawyer96 (2 Février 2008)

Bonjour, après avoir installer Mac OS X 10.1.5 sur mon G3, j'insère le CD d'upgrade Mac OS X 10.2, je fais "C" au démarrage et je vois l'écran gris avec la petite animation sans cesse, je n'arrive pas à demmarrer sur le CD. C'est grave docteur?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2008)

A priori, le démarrage sur CD d'OS X est assez long, as tu été assez patient (ça peut prendre 4/5 mn) ?


----------

